# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  قطط نورا و رباعيات الشحرورة

## نوورا

بما انى بحب القطط موت وعندنا فى البيت ممنوع
يدخلوا من الباب ولا حتى نستضيفهم يوم
حبيت اجيبهم هنا معايا تشوفوهم
وبما ان الشحرورة الجميلة مش بتحبهم وبتخاف منهم
هية هتعلق على كل صورة قطة برباعية شعرية

وممكن بردة تشاركونا بوضع صورة بس مش مكررة 
وهية تعلق معانا
 باذن الله القادم أجمل


انتظروووووونا

----------


## نوورا

*

نينى نينى
لا لاقية حد يجيبنى ولا يودينى
مكسوة يا ناس فى ايدية
والناس مذهولة ليه من حواليه
الكل بيبحلق ويبص عليه
انا يعنى بقيت أضحوكة
استنى راح اجيبلك أكبر طوبة
تعالى انت يا امور ياللى هناك عدينى

الشحـرورة

*

----------


## ابن البلد

أيه القطط الجميلة دي نوررا

وكمان في منهم مكسح ياعيني ههههههههههه 
ده أكيد دخل البيت عندكم
 :: 

هشارك معاكم ومنتظر مشاركاتكم جميعا
 :f:  :f:

----------


## الشحرورة

*الامورة نورا

تسلمى يا قمر على الموضوع انا عارفة انك بنوتة شطورة
ولما اشاركك فى عمل شرف لى
وان شاء الله ربنا يوفقك يا قمر فى كل حياتك
وانا عند وعدى
هههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## الشحرورة

*

بيقولوا خليكى شجاعة
عدى للبر التانى ببراعة
خايفة ومحتارة انط
قلبى منى يفط
اعمل ايه يا جماعة ؟؟؟؟؟؟

الشحرورة*

----------


## محمد أمير

*

يا قطط يا متجمعبن
والقمرات يا ترى منين
خمسة فى كف الايد
ربنا يحرسهم من العين
ويارب لا ينقص منهم حد
كده تمام مظبوطين

حفلة قطط رائعة 
أختى الرقيقة نورا
موضوع دمه خفيف وأسمحوا لنا  نشارككم فيه بأذن الله

ومشاركة لأختنا الشحرورة رقيقة
تمنياتى لكم بالتوفيق

الله يديمكم*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

هههههههههههههه
حلو قوى الموضوع ده
تسلم إيدك يانورا إنت ونوفا
وكمان شكرا للشحرورة على مساهمتها
ح أحاول أشارككم إن شاء الله بصور وأبيات
 :f2:

----------


## نوورا

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن البلد
					

أيه القطط الجميلة دي نوررا

وكمان في منهم مكسح ياعيني ههههههههههه 
ده أكيد دخل البيت عندكم


هشارك معاكم ومنتظر مشاركاتكم جميعا



هههههههههههههههه
صح عرفت ازاى ان دى اصابة مننا 
يا حرام اللى مامتة داعية عليه يقرب من باب بيتنا
عندنا شراسة وافترا
ومتشكرة لنقل الموضوع ولحضورك ومنتظرين عودتك
أستاذ ابن البلد*

----------


## نوورا

> *الامورة نورا
> 
> تسلمى يا قمر على الموضوع انا عارفة انك بنوتة شطورة
> ولما اشاركك فى عمل شرف لى
> وان شاء الله ربنا يوفقك يا قمر فى كل حياتك
> وانا عند وعدى
> هههههههههههههههههههه*


 *
شحرورتنا الرائعة

بلاش تواضع ده شرف ووسام ليه انا اكون مع شاعرة
زى حضرتك ودمها شربات كده والله
أكيد ناس كتير ميعرفوش انك شررررررربات خالص والله
ربنا يبعد عنك المشاكل وتكونى بخير ويتمم شفاء طنط بسرعه
وعاوزين شغل من نار
*

----------


## نوورا

> *
> 
> بيقولوا خليكى شجاعة
> عدى للبر التانى ببراعة
> خايفة ومحتارة انط
> قلبى منى يفط
> اعمل ايه يا جماعة ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> الشحرورة*


 *
أنتى لسه هتفكرى نطى على طول مفيش أجمل من الشجاعة
هههههههههههههههههههه
1   2   3   نطى
ايوة كده عايزين جديد واحنا هنشجع*

----------


## الشحرورة

*أخى الكريم احمد ناصر

منورنا بزيارتك وياللا فين مشاركاتك
عايزين تفاعل شديد
احنا اهو منتظرررررررين

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *
> 
> 
> 
> يا قطط يا متجمعبن
> والقمرات يا ترى منين
> خمسة فى كف الايد
> ربنا يحرسهم من العين
> ويارب لا ينقص منهم حد
> ...


 *
أخى الكريم محمد أمير

شكرا على المشاركة وتنشيط للكلمات
تسلم الايادى وصلحت الصورة زى ما طلبت خير ان شاء الله

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## الشحرورة

*


تعبونى يختى الثوار
ولا عارفة اخد شاورى وهانهار
وكلام وحديت عن التعيير
وانا مش فاهمة 
عايزيين ايه فى التحرير
ولا عارفة على النيل أتمشى
ولا أدخل فندق وأتعشى
ولا ليه مزاج أعمل بادكير
زهقت زهقت من ده مرار
انا هاديها لبرة فرار

الشحرورة*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*في بيت نورا صدر القرار ممنووووووووووووع
حد يقول بسبس أو يبقى صوت نـَونـَوّه مسموع
إترجت الشحروره تكتبلها رباعيات
و تعمل عشانها للقطط موضوع

نـَونـَوي

عصام علم الدين
*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

[IMG]file:///c:/temp/moz-screenshot.png[/IMG][IMG]file:///c:/temp/moz-screenshot-1.png[/IMG][IMG]file:///c:/temp/moz-screenshot-2.png[/IMG]get-7-2010-ybie1wwo.jpg
*عيني عليكي يامشمشه - مشمش كسر إيدك
بعد ماكنتي مفرفشه - و أهل الهوا حاسدينك
آدي نتيجة لهفتك و شوقك للغرام
عكاز و جبس - و كل القطط بقوا فجأه ناسيينك

نـَونـَوي

عصام علم الدين
*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*نورا والشحرورة الثنائي المدهش وشمس وقمر اجتمعا فيا حظ السماء . السحاب ماوجد مكانا بين الضياء . علّ الأشعة تشتبك قوس قزح وبعض الفراش مع القطط
كان لي مشاركة مع القطط سأزرعها هنا وإن كانت هناك فقط فرحا وليس مزاحمة فعذرا كثيرا*

  
*
سرحانة بردو زي البنات

عـُمرهم قَضوه خيال ومن سكات

 بيغرقوا في سكته

تعرفي عينيكي حلوة زيهم حتى ضوافرك زيهم 

وزيهم  في ضي الملامح 

مِبتسم من رقته

واضح كسوفك باين على وشك خجل

حلوة فـ وقت هدوئك وحلوة وقت الزعل

حلوة وقت انهزامك

 وحلوة وقت انتصارك وقلبك مخبي ضحكته

بس هُما أحلى تعرفي لمـّا من كل قلبك تفرحي

هُما فرحة تخيّلي بتوصلك لحد الجنون

الغريبة لما بيسرحوا زيك كده بيخوفوا

تحسي انك محبوسة فـ خيالهم وبيعرفوا

ازاي يخلوها ضلمة من بأسُهم

موزونة الحياة عندهم

يمكن شوية في بعض الحالات بيداروا دمعة بسحرهم 

ومرات يواجهوا الحقيقة وقت الخوف بدمعهم

عجيب زيك أمرهم

وكأنك وحدة منهم

خليكي سرحانة فـ خيالك تايهه عنيكي في الفضا

زي البنات

وفـ كل الحالات خليكي حلوة زيهم*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *أخى الكريم احمد ناصر
> 
> منورنا بزيارتك وياللا فين مشاركاتك
> عايزين تفاعل شديد
> احنا اهو منتظرررررررين
> 
> ودى وتقديرى*


إن شاء الله يا شحرورة
ح أشارك بالطبع
بس طبعا مش ح نيجى جنبك حاجة
إنت الكل فى الكل
أنا بأعتذر إنى كان عندى حول وإفتكرت فى الأول إ الموضوع مشاركة بين نورا ونوفا
لكن عرفت دلوقتى إنه مشاركة بينك وبين نورا
بجد موضوع جميل وبيضفى نوع من البهجة فى المنتدى
شكرا لك وشكرا لنورا
 :f:   :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

أنا متابع معاكم هههههههه
وياريت كنت أقدر أجاريكم في اللي بتكتبوا
لكن ياله بقه  :: 
الفرجة نس التعليم
 :: 

ويا عيني على القطط اللي متبهدله دي

----------


## عصام علم الدين

cat110xf2.jpg
*أنا قطه و مقطقطه و أبويا أطـقـط قط
من ماما وارثه النونوه و الخربشه و النط
كان نفسي مره أطير و أوصل لغاية السما
إنما مالقتش جناح و أكدب لو قولت طرت

نونوي*

*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

موضوع لطيف جدا يا شحرورة
شكرا على الدعوة 

انا بحب القطط بس من بعيد لبعيد ..عندى مشكلة فى لمسهم ما اعرفش ليه ...!!
انا هاحاول احط معاكم صور لقطط لانه عندى كتييييييير جدا .. مش بقولكم بحبهم من بعيد لبعيد  :2:

----------


## اليمامة

موضوع طريف جدا يا نورا انتى والشحرورة 
متابعته تدخل البهجة على النفس
شكرا لكم 
واتابع ما تكتبون من خفة ظل وبراءة

----------


## اسكندرانى

*

ياسلام على الكلب من يحاجى على القطه 

موضوع جميل يا نوورا 

ورباعيات الشحرورة زادت الموضوع جمال 

وارق تحياتى لاخى العزيز عصام على رباعياته الجميله*

----------


## drmustafa

فكرة جميلة نورا والشحرورة
ثنائي مدهش 
وفكرتكم كمان جمعت الاحباب والكلمات الجميلة

متابع بس من بعيد
اصل انا احب القطط في الصور بس
انما في الواقع مش باحب حتى اقرب منهم 

خالص الود والتحية

----------


## نوورا

> *
> 
> يا قطط يا متجمعبن
> والقمرات يا ترى منين
> خمسة فى كف الايد
> ربنا يحرسهم من العين
> ويارب لا ينقص منهم حد
> كده تمام ومظبوطين
> 
> ...


*أستاذ محمد أمير

اهلا بك فى الموضوع وتفاعل جميل
وكدة الشحرورة بقى لها منافسين كتير
تابع معنا القطط كتير*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

قطقوط بيحب القطقوطة
وبيضحك ضحكة صغنطوطة
والقطة سعيدة ولو نطقت
راح ترقع أجمل زغروطة
 ::

----------


## نوورا

> هههههههههههههه
> حلو قوى الموضوع ده
> تسلم إيدك يانورا إنت ونوفا
> وكمان شكرا للشحرورة على مساهمتها
> ح أحاول أشارككم إن شاء الله بصور وأبيات


 *
أستاذ أحمد ناصر

شكرا الموضوع جميل بوجودكم  طبعا
ومشاركاتكم الجميلة بجد الموضوع بقى جميل بالجميع
وتشجيعكم الرائع وفى حميمية رائعة
ان شاء الله تشارك عايزيين منافسين للشحرورة
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> موضوع لطيف جدا يا شحرورة
> شكرا على الدعوة 
> 
> انا بحب القطط بس من بعيد لبعيد ..عندى مشكلة فى لمسهم ما اعرفش ليه ...!!
> انا هاحاول احط معاكم صور لقطط لانه عندى كتييييييير جدا .. مش بقولكم بحبهم من بعيد لبعيد



إياك تفتكرى إن أنا محتار
وبأفكر فى الخير والأشرار
القصة يا جيجى وما فيها
إن أنا م الصبح بأراقب فار
 ::

----------


## نوورا

> *
> 
> 
> تعبونى يختى الثوار
> ولا عارفة اخد شاورى وهانهار
> وكلام وحديت عن التعيير
> وانا مش فاهمة 
> عايزيين ايه فى التحرير
> ولا عارفة على النيل أتمشى
> ...


 *
الشحرورة الرائعة

هتموتينى من الضحك
بلااااااش ليقولوا عليكى من الفلول
وبلاش تخليها تهاجر عايزين اكتر

*

----------


## نوورا

> *في بيت نورا صدر القرار ممنووووووووووووع
> حد يقول بسبس أو يبقى صوت نـَونـَوّه مسموع
> إترجت الشحروره تكتبلها رباعيات
> و تعمل عشانها للقطط موضوع
> 
> نـَونـَوي
> 
> عصام علم الدين
> *


 *
أستاذ عصام علم الدين

حضرتك منور الموضوع بجد ورباعيات رائعة
شكرا لمشاركتك لنا الموضوع زاد جمال بكلماتك
بجد يا جماعة انتم خليتوا للموضوع معنى جميل

والرباعية مظبوطة علية تمام
ههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## نوورا

> *نورا والشحرورة الثنائي المدهش وشمس وقمر اجتمعا فيا حظ السماء . السحاب ماوجد مكانا بين الضياء . علّ الأشعة تشتبك قوس قزح وبعض الفراش مع القطط
> كان لي مشاركة مع القطط سأزرعها هنا وإن كانت هناك فقط فرحا وليس مزاحمة فعذرا كثيرا*
> 
>   
> *
> سرحانة بردو زي البنات
> 
> عـُمرهم قَضوه خيال ومن سكات
> 
> ...


 *
الأستاذ الشاطر الشاطر حسن
بجد كلام جميل مقدرش اقول حاجة عنه
فى منتهى الروعة والجمال والتعبير الرقيق
بجد قطة كميلة كميلة خالص
بجد لك شكر كبير لمشاركتك معانا وياريت لا تحرمنا من وجودك
أكتر من مرة لاثراء الموضوع
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> موضوع طريف جدا يا نورا انتى والشحرورة 
> متابعته تدخل البهجة على النفس
> شكرا لكم 
> واتابع ما تكتبون من خفة ظل وبراءة





أنا قطة جميلة ودلوعة
رغباتى بريئة ومشروعة
ألعب وأتنطط وأتشاقى
وأسجل إسمى ف موسوعة
 ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> إياك تفتكرى إن أنا محتار
> وبأفكر فى الخير والأشرار
> القصة يا جيجى وما فيها
> إن أنا م الصبح بأراقب فار


هههههههههه والله انت مشروع شاعر غنائى لم يكتمل ..
جميلة يا احمد تسلم إيدك

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> هههههههههه والله انت مشروع شاعر غنائى لم يكتمل ..
> جميلة يا احمد تسلم إيدك


شكرا يا جيهان
ده من ذوقك
ما حدش عارف بكرة فيه إيه
يمكن تسنح لى الفرصة أكتب أغانى 
يا مسهل يارب
 :f2:

----------


## nova_n

الأستاذة الشحرورة الرائعة
والغالية نورا

تناغم بمنتهى الروعة بين شخصيتين غاليين جدا علينا
وتوافق بهرنا بهذا الموضوع وفكرته الجميلة
وفعلا دمه خفيف وأدخل البسمة على ارواحنا وقلوبنا
انا متابعة معكم بس طبعا عارفين باخاف منهم مووووووت القطط
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا

----------


## الشحرورة

> *في بيت نورا صدر القرار ممنووووووووووووع
> حد يقول بسبس أو يبقى صوت نـَونـَوّه مسموع
> إترجت الشحروره تكتبلها رباعيات
> و تعمل عشانها للقطط موضوع
> 
> نـَونـَوي
> 
> عصام علم الدين
> *


 *
اهلا اهلا بشاعر الدانوي الأزرق
أخى الكريم عصام علم الدين

منور الموضوع والقطط والقاعة كلها
ايوة كده المشاركة والتفاعل جميل
وأتمنى الا تغيب علينا وتكون الظروف أحسن باذن الله

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> [IMG]file:///c:/temp/moz-screenshot.png[/IMG][IMG]file:///c:/temp/moz-screenshot-1.png[/IMG][IMG]file:///c:/temp/moz-screenshot-2.png[/IMG]ملف مرفق 25122
> *عيني عليكي يامشمشه - مشمش كسر إيدك
> بعد ماكنتي مفرفشه - و أهل الهوا حاسدينك
> آدي نتيجة لهفتك و شوقك للغرام
> عكاز و جبس - و كل القطط بقوا فجأه ناسيينك
> 
> نـَونـَوي
> 
> عصام علم الدين
> *


 *
قسوة مشمش مغلبانى
نسى كان ايه قبل ما يلقانى
دوخنى وتعبنى
وكل مشاعرى قالت يا جنانى

تفاعل ررررررائع اخى

ودى وتقديرى
*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *نورا والشحرورة الثنائي المدهش وشمس وقمر اجتمعا فيا حظ السماء . السحاب ماوجد مكانا بين الضياء . علّ الأشعة تشتبك قوس قزح وبعض الفراش مع القطط
> كان لي مشاركة مع القطط سأزرعها هنا وإن كانت هناك فقط فرحا وليس مزاحمة فعذرا كثيرا*
> 
>   
> *
> سرحانة بردو زي البنات
> 
> عـُمرهم قَضوه خيال ومن سكات
> 
> ...


 *
يا سلام يا سلام على القطة السرحانه
قافلة عينيها السهيانه
تقولشى بريئة
بص عيونها جريئة
عايزة بالحب تكون دفيانه
شكرا أخى الشاطر حسن
جميلة المشاركة تسلم الايادى
وعايزين تانى تانى

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> إن شاء الله يا شحرورة
> ح أشارك بالطبع
> بس طبعا مش ح نيجى جنبك حاجة
> إنت الكل فى الكل
> أنا بأعتذر إنى كان عندى حول وإفتكرت فى الأول إ الموضوع مشاركة بين نورا ونوفا
> لكن عرفت دلوقتى إنه مشاركة بينك وبين نورا
> بجد موضوع جميل وبيضفى نوع من البهجة فى المنتدى
> شكرا لك وشكرا لنورا


 *
أخى الكريم احمد ناصر

ازاى بقى انت الكل فى الكل ومشاراكاتك باينة
من ايام هيجننى رائعة
ومن قبل ما تبدأ عارفة انها هتكون رباعيات جميلة
اما اللخبطة فى بيتها ولا يهمك
كلنا واحد ههههههههههههه والا لحسن البنات يزعلوا
انى كبرتهم بس انا هافرح 

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> أنا متابع معاكم هههههههه
> وياريت كنت أقدر أجاريكم في اللي بتكتبوا
> لكن ياله بقه 
> الفرجة نس التعليم
> 
> 
> ويا عيني على القطط اللي متبهدله دي


*
أخى الكريم أحمد صلاح

اهلا اهلا بقط المدير
شكله جامد وخطير
أكبر حجم للصورة
وياللا اتفرسى يا شحرورة
فى الحاجة بيلعب وينعكش
ولا خايف ولا همه وبيخربش
واسطة ومتعلم بيجى كام بشرطة
 نظرته ثابتة مابيرمش
ولا حتى عينة بتبربش
واحنا حواليه ساكتين
اه منك يا كبيييييير

مفيش مقاس أصغر من كده احنا خايفين

ودى وتقديرى
*

----------


## الشحرورة

*


قطقوط ومقطقط انا و سريع
هربان من عند معلمنا ابو سريع
كان هيجننى
مانع عنى الاكل ومعذبنى
ليل ونهار ياكل لحمة
وانا ضايع وسط الزحمة
باتمنى بحتة يفاجئنى
او عضمة سمكة يسكتنى
انا جايلك علشان تنقذنى
يا وووديع


الشحرورة*

----------


## الشحرورة

> ملف مرفق 25123
> *أنا قطه و مقطقطه و أبويا أطـقـط قط
> من ماما وارثه النونوه و الخربشه و النط
> كان نفسي مره أطير و أوصل لغاية السما
> إنما مالقتش جناح و أكدب لو قولت طرت
> 
> نونوي*
> 
> *عصام علم الدين*


*

لما حلمت انى أطير
وقعت واتجبست من التكسير
اتارى الحلم كان واقع علم
ومقاسة عليه باينه كبير

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## صفحات العمر

*يا ميت مساء الفل ع الذوق وع الحلوين*
*بين القطط والكلام والمعنى والتفانين*
*الصورة من نورا والشعر شحرورة* 
*إحساس ورؤيه وبصيرة مع فنكم حاضرين*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*في مرة حلمت اني كبرت 
وصلت لحد تالتة اعدادي
قريت وفهمت طباع الناس 
ألوان .. أجناس
واحد غالي وواحد ببلاش
ولما صحيت حمدت المولى
على الإحساس
أنا قط ومش زي الناس عادي*

----------


## الشحرورة

> موضوع لطيف جدا يا شحرورة
> شكرا على الدعوة 
> 
> انا بحب القطط بس من بعيد لبعيد ..عندى مشكلة فى لمسهم ما اعرفش ليه ...!!
> انا هاحاول احط معاكم صور لقطط لانه عندى كتييييييير جدا .. مش بقولكم بحبهم من بعيد لبعيد


 *
الجميلة جيهان

وغلاوتك وانا زيك باموت منهم
بس أعمل ايه بقى فى نورا
حكومتها طردت لها القطة
وقالتلى علشان خاطرى تاخديهم خفت أزعلها
بس تابعى معانا يا قمر 
نورتينا
*

----------


## اسكندرانى

مساءك قطط مقطقطه يا نوورا 

موضوع جميل 

فى انتظار لقطاتك الجميله 

وكلمات الشحرورة 

لكم خالص تقديرى

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*

معلم قط ف البرلمان

عامل ثورة اكمنه جعان

عايز كرسي بالتصويت

هو مالوش نفس يا جدعان !

*********************

طالما فيها انوش يبقى خلصت

فكرة جميلة وعرض فكاهي مميز

أشكرك نورا على الفكره وعلى اختيارك للشحرورة*

----------


## الشحرورة

> موضوع طريف جدا يا نورا انتى والشحرورة 
> متابعته تدخل البهجة على النفس
> شكرا لكم 
> واتابع ما تكتبون من خفة ظل وبراءة


 *
اليمامة القمر

تسلمى على حضورك الجميل
وقطتك العسولة عاجبانى موت
بس بردة باااااااااخاف منهم
عايزين نشوف الرباعيات الرائعة
منتظرينك

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *
> 
> ياسلام على الكلب من يحاجى على القطه 
> 
> موضوع جميل يا نوورا 
> 
> ورباعيات الشحرورة زادت الموضوع جمال 
> 
> وارق تحياتى لاخى العزيز عصام على رباعياته الجميله*


 *
استاذى اسكندرانى

ههههههههههههههههههه
ايه التعليق الجديد ده
اول مرة اسمع ان بينهم معاهدة صلح
يعنى بطلت تخاف
شكرا على حضورك الجميل وتعليقك المميز
انتظرنا ومنتظرينك

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## نوورا

> أنا متابع معاكم هههههههه
> وياريت كنت أقدر أجاريكم في اللي بتكتبوا
> لكن ياله بقه 
> الفرجة نس التعليم
> 
> 
> ويا عيني على القطط اللي متبهدله دي


 *
اهلا أستاذ ابن البلد

لازم تتابع القطط عندنا عسووولة
وان شاء الله تجد فى الموضوع الجديد دائما
هات قططك عندنا*

----------


## نوورا

> ملف مرفق 25123
> *أنا قطه و مقطقطه و أبويا أطـقـط قط
> من ماما وارثه النونوه و الخربشه و النط
> كان نفسي مره أطير و أوصل لغاية السما
> إنما مالقتش جناح و أكدب لو قولت طرت
> 
> نونوي*
> 
> *عصام علم الدين*


*أستاذ عصام

ايوة كده الكلام والا بلاش
قطط جميلة وبتقول باقلامكم احلى كلام
شكرا لك*

----------


## نوورا

> موضوع لطيف جدا يا شحرورة
> شكرا على الدعوة 
> 
> انا بحب القطط بس من بعيد لبعيد ..عندى مشكلة فى لمسهم ما اعرفش ليه ...!!
> انا هاحاول احط معاكم صور لقطط لانه عندى كتييييييير جدا .. مش بقولكم بحبهم من بعيد لبعيد


*

اهلا أستاذة جيهان

فعلا ناس كتير جدا زيك كده من بعيد
صحيح بيقولوا انها من النوع الغادر بس فى ثطط
طيبة وحنينة
هههههههههههههههههههههه
اتفضلى عندنا فطط طيبة خالص*

----------


## الشحرورة

*


راقبى الطريق انتى يا كوكى
دلوقتى ميعاد رجعة ابوكى
ومزاجى يا قطقوطة مأريف
وشكلنا كدة مش هنصيف
متعكننة من اللى جابوكى
لو جه اضربى صفارة
وبلاش تزعجى اهل الحارة
نكده انا عارفاه
علاماته لها ألف أمارة
*

----------


## صفحات العمر

*يا مصورين القطط ومزوقين الحرف* 
*ومسهرين النجوم بين الصور والعزف*
*نورا وشحرورة والعهدة ع الراوى* 
*إن الصور بتقول وتبان قوى بالوصف*

**

----------


## نوورا

> موضوع طريف جدا يا نورا انتى والشحرورة 
> متابعته تدخل البهجة على النفس
> شكرا لكم 
> واتابع ما تكتبون من خفة ظل وبراءة


 *
أستاذة يمامة

شكرا لمتابعتك معانا بس كمان شاركينا
ان شوفتلك حاجة حلوة هناياللا أتشجعى معانا
*

----------


## نوورا

> *
> 
> ياسلام على الكلب من يحاجى على القطه 
> 
> موضوع جميل يا نوورا 
> 
> ورباعيات الشحرورة زادت الموضوع جمال 
> 
> وارق تحياتى لاخى العزيز عصام على رباعياته الجميله*


 *
أستاذ اسكندرانى

ايه الصورة المعبرة دى
كلب وبيحاجى على قطة
يا اما دة مش كلب او هية مش قطة
ههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا يا افندم على زيارتك بس كده من أولها وسايط
وشكرا على التصميم بجد جميل 
منتظرينك*

----------


## نوورا

> فكرة جميلة نورا والشحرورة
> ثنائي مدهش 
> وفكرتكم كمان جمعت الاحباب والكلمات الجميلة
> 
> متابع بس من بعيد
> اصل انا احب القطط في الصور بس
> انما في الواقع مش باحب حتى اقرب منهم 
> 
> خالص الود والتحية


 *
اهلا وسهلا د مصطفى

متشكرة لاعجابك بالفكرة والموضوع
بس الحبايب اختفوا معرفش ليه ومش لقياهم
ههههههههههههههههههههه
تابع حضرتك معانا ولو شوفت حد فكرة بينا*

----------


## سمـاء

نورا... الشحرورة ... القطط...

وصفة مضمونة لابتسامة ع الوش وأمل فى القلب....

وبما إن عيد الأم قرب... دى قططى...

cat.jpg

----------


## nova_n

الأستاذة شحرورة
تشوفى ايه حالة القطط عنا فى الصورة ؟؟؟؟
ضرورررررررررى

----------


## الشحرورة

اه يا فرستى ياساسة
كل يوم أسم جديد للرياسة
وكله شبه بعضه
والأختلاف من غير خلاف
اننا لسه بنخاف
نقول اللى فى قلبنا الشفاف
اننا غرقنا لشوشتنا فى السياسة

----------


## nariman

الله فكرة حلوة قوي 
 أنا كمان بخاف من القطط 
 :: 
أجمل تحية لأجمل نورا وللشحرورة المبدعة
 ::

----------


## saydsalem

*جميل ما خطه بنانك**
**تسلم على هذا الابداع**
**وانتظر جديدك دوما**

**تحياتى لك**د. السيد عبد الله سالم*

----------

